# Fireplace?



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

Our house has a fireplace, and in preparation for Christmas Eve my parents have cleaned it out for use. We've never actually run it, so tonight will be its first time running. It's wood burning, and I understand all the other precautions (Simon is clipped, he won't be on the floor in the living room and there is a cover for the fireplace so he can't glide into it) but I was wondering if it would be safe. I'm very worried about the fumes. I refuse to lose Simon so that our living room looks like a Thomas Kincaid painting.

My parents will be extremely angry if I tell them we can't have a fire, but if the fumes from the fire could potentially harm him, they'll deal with it.

Advice?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Gas fireplaces are safe for cockatiels depending on the type, but wood fireplaces aren't. Wood burning fireplaces are hazardous to cockatiels when they are near them as they can fly into them and inhale the fumes.
If you have good ventilation, once the fire is burning and there is no smoke then it is relatively safe. But I wouldn't bring them into the room since the fire is still giving off smoke you can't see along with carbon monoxide. If you keep your cockatiel in a sealed room along with an air filter you can minimize the effects the smoke will have on them, but maybe try and convince them not to use it too often. If they have to use the fireplace make sure the logs are very dry and no chimney sweep logs, those logs seem to be deadly.

In the short term if you keep them out of the room you it probably wont have negative effects, but if the fireplace is an ongoing thing then it eventually might. Any smoke is bad for the lungs of any animal, including us.

If you have never run it before I would be very careful and definitely keep Simon out of the room. :S

This is an interesting link:
http://forums.avianavenue.com/index...worries-how-do-you-keep-your-baby-safe.58927/

http://forums.avianavenue.com/index.php?threads/wood-burning-fireplace-safe.61680/

http://www.parrotforums.com/questions-answers/14575-parrots-safe-same-room-fireplace-2.html

http://forums.avianavenue.com/index.php?threads/are-wood-burning-fireplaces-safe.40918/


----------

